# Hybridgraphic

## schmidicom

Schon seit einiger Zeit beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema Hybridgraphics unter Linux weil mein Laptop dieses "Feature" (Ich würde es inzwischen eher Nervtöter nennen) ebenfalls eingebaut hat.

Das Problem ist folgendes: Ich möchte gern die radeon mit eigenem RAM und GPU in meinem Laptop benutzen und nicht die Intel die auf dem CPU läuft, doch egal was ich dem Kernel als bootparameter übergebe es bleibt bei der Intel.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Habe schon alles ausprobiert was ich finden konnte doch irgendwie scheint der Kernel den Parameter "hybridopts" einfach zu ignorieren denn egal was damit dem kernel übergeben wird der Inhalt von "/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" sieht immer gleich aus. Auch versuchte ich nach dem boot in der Konsole das ganze umzustellen (gemäss dieser Anleitung https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#Using_vga_switcheroo) um so einen weg zu finden das ganze vielleicht über ein initscript regeln zu können aber Fehlanzeige.

Bereits nach dem Befehl "echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" friert das Bild sowohl im X11 als auch in der Konsole ein (ein wechsel zwischen X11 und Konsole ist dann auch nicht mehr möglich), jedoch das System selbst läuft weiter denn auf das blinde eintippen von reboot reagiert es noch.

Auf meiner Suche nach einer Lösung bin ich noch auf das hier gestossen http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-devel/2011-June/012053.html. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe funktioniert das umschalten nicht weil es muxless sein könnte (was auch immer das ist). Nur das umschalten im nachhinein interessiert mich eigentlich auch nicht, ich könnte durchaus damit leben wenn ein neustart nötig wäre zum umstellen.

Hoffentlich weiss einer von euch einen Rat wie ich dem Kernel schon beim booten erfolgreich sagen kann das er die radeon verwenden soll und nicht die intel denn das BIOS ist dazu offensichtlich nicht fähig dort gibt es nur beides oder only intel.

Hier die Infos:

Laptop ist ein "Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E520"

# lspci

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: i915

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series] (rev ff)

        Kernel driver in use: radeon
```

# cat /var/log/messages | grep -i fb

```
[    0.727126] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.964230] fb1: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
```

# cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

```
0:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0

1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
```

----------

## firefly

Vieleicht funktioniert es, wenn du den intel treiber aus dem kernel entfernst. Könnte ne notlösung sein.

Ich habe das hier gefunden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-909802.html

muxless bedeutet (soweit ich das herausfinden konnten), dass das bios keinen switch dafür eingebaut hat.

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Vieleicht funktioniert es, wenn du den intel treiber aus dem kernel entfernst. Könnte ne notlösung sein.

 

Hab es gerade angetestet aber leider funktioniert das auch nicht.

Wenn der Treiber für die Intel fehlt bleibt das Bild von Anfang an schwarz obwohl das System scheinbar normal durchbootet und auf CTRL+ALT+DEL mit einem sauberen neustart reagiert.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich habe das hier gefunden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-909802.html

 

Sorry aber um da alles zu verstehen ist mein Englisch dann doch zu schlecht.

----------

## bell

Im Prinzip beschreibt er den Weg den ich mit Nvidia/Intel (Optimus) kenne. Intel bleibt die primäre Karte. Der Rechner startet also mit Intel-KMS-Framebuffer und der X-Server auch mit dem Intel Treiber. Daran lässt sich nichts ändern, denn es ist eine Hardware-Einschränkung, die muxless genannt wurde.

Bei Bedarf kannst Du einen zweiten X-Server (im Hintergrund) auf der ATI-Karte hochfahren und Programme/Spiele dort starten. Über VirtualGL wird dann das Bild auf den Intel-X-Server projiziert so dass Du das Bild siehst.

Es sind auf jeden Fall viele Skripte anzulegen. Da habe ich es mit Nvidia/Intel besser, denn dort ist schon alles fertig im bumblebee Paket.

PS: ist im BIOS wirklich keine Einstellung für Grafik nach dem Motto "Performance" (= nur ATI) / "Auto" (= Dein Nervtöter) / "Powersave" (= Nur Intel)? Die Hersteller sind sehr kreativ bei der Benennung dieser Optionen.

----------

## schmidicom

Hmm ein solches "gebastel", sorry wenn ich das jetzt so nenne, möchte ich eigentlich nicht wirklich in betrieb nehmen. Da haben die Kernel und X11 Entwickler wohl noch einiges an Arbeit vor sich denn so kann das ja wohl nicht bleiben?

Und nein leider hat das BIOS nur zwei Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl und zwar "Integrated" wodurch das Betriebssystem nur noch die Intel sehen kann und "Switchable" wo beide verfügbar sind. Komisch ist aber auch das jetzt wo das System auf "Switchable" läuft und die radeon über "echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" deaktiviert ist hält der Akku länger. Was ich mir eigentlich nur so erklären könnte das die Deaktivierung im BIOS die radeon nicht sauber abschaltet.

----------

